# Vegas Bash



## JenFromOC (Jun 12, 2010)

I know I should be posting this in the Events section...but I want to ask you guys....

Is anyone from BHM/FFA board going to the Vegas Bash? I'm usually in Vegas around that time in July anyway....at the Tuscany....LOL. I might go....


----------



## escapist (Jun 12, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> I know I should be posting this in the Events section...but I want to ask you guys....
> 
> Is anyone from BHM/FFA board going to the Vegas Bash? I'm usually in Vegas around that time in July anyway....at the Tuscany....LOL. I might go....



Heheheh well I'm always here about 10-15 minutes from the strip.


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 12, 2010)

escapist said:


> Heheheh well I'm always here about 10-15 minutes from the strip.



I'll just party with you and Chicken instead lol...we can have a healthy debate about anything and everything


----------



## djudex (Jun 12, 2010)

What Vegas bash?


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 12, 2010)

djudex said:


> What Vegas bash?



The Bash is from the 13th-18th of July. You can find any info that you might need at www.bbwnetwork.com


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Jun 12, 2010)

I would love to go to Vegas, but if I did I would be to busy to go to the bash. I would rather meet up with certain people, and party.


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 12, 2010)

extra_fat_guy said:


> I would love to go to Vegas, but if I did I would be to busy to go to the bash. I would rather meet up with certain people, and party.



I have no desire to go to the bash activities LOL...I just wanna go to Vegas and I thought it would be fun if some of us could get together


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Jun 12, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> I have no desire to go to the bash activities LOL...I just wanna go to Vegas and I thought it would be fun if some of us could get together



You know I would love to come if I could. It would be a lot of fun to meet everybody.


----------



## escapist (Jun 13, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> I'll just party with you and Chicken instead lol...we can have a healthy debate about anything and everything



Well lets see, I think the first topic's should be how many FFA's can fit on the head of a needle, and the next one should be how many FFA's can fit under my belly.....You know what lets just skip the first one and go right on to the 2nd topic


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 13, 2010)

I'd go if I could, but I'm still unemployed. Sorry.


----------



## Joe944 (Jun 14, 2010)

I'll be in vegas for the first week of august for a bachelor party.


----------



## MasterShake (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm tempted, if only to find real life evidence of FFAs, as well as maybe due some job networking in Vegas.

(Would love moving to Seattle, Vegas, or the great state of Cullyfohrnyuh)


----------



## escapist (Jun 15, 2010)

MasterShake said:


> I'm tempted, if only to find real life evidence of FFAs, as well as maybe due some job networking in Vegas.
> 
> (Would love moving to Seattle, Vegas, or the great state of Cullyfohrnyuh)



Hahahah good luck with the job hunting thing ROFL 

Las Vegas 14.2% Unemployment


----------



## escapist (Jun 15, 2010)

And while your all here we can have a PUA Convention.












ROFL


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 15, 2010)

escapist said:


> And while your all here we can have a PUA Convention.
> ROFL



That's kinda what I was hoping for, by the way.


----------



## escapist (Jun 15, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> That's kinda what I was hoping for, by the way.



NNNNoooooooooooo for you the only choices will be Cake or Death!


----------



## FishCharming (Jun 15, 2010)

escapist said:


> NNNNoooooooooooo for you the only choices will be Cake or Death!



ummm, death. no wait, i meant cake!


----------



## MasterShake (Jun 16, 2010)

escapist said:


> Hahahah good luck with the job hunting thing ROFL
> 
> Las Vegas 14.2% Unemployment


I'm well aware of that. 

At the same time, there've been weeks where Vegas has had more tech writer job postings than Kansas City, so the opportunities seem about the same.


----------



## escapist (Jun 16, 2010)

MasterShake said:


> I'm well aware of that.
> 
> At the same time, there've been weeks where Vegas has had more tech writer job postings than Kansas City, so the opportunities seem about the same.



Oh well you could be right about that, just check craigslist.


----------



## AZ_Wolf (Jun 17, 2010)

Hmm, tech writer. Been interested in breaking into that field, too. Have over 10 years in IT and I am sick of 2am server crashes and answering endless stupid user questions. 

Thing is, have never had even one callback for an interview despite my IT knowledge and the fact that my BA is in writing. It's the classic catch-22: They all want experience...but how do you get experience if no one gives you a chance? :doh:

Have always considered Vegas as an option. Could supplement my income at the poker tables.


----------



## Oirish (Jun 17, 2010)

Damn, I'll be there the week of the 4th of July and likely won't be able to make it...yet again


----------



## Buffetbelly (Jun 17, 2010)

Vegas in July --I assume it will nice and cool? Sweater weather?


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 17, 2010)

Buffetbelly said:


> Vegas in July --I assume it will nice and cool? Sweater weather?



Don't count on it, according to people I know it gets hot and humid during that time of year.


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 17, 2010)

Yeah...Vegas, cool in July. LOLOL


----------



## MasterShake (Jun 17, 2010)

AZ_Wolf said:


> Hmm, tech writer. Been interested in breaking into that field, too. Have over 10 years in IT and I am sick of 2am server crashes and answering endless stupid user questions.
> 
> Thing is, have never had even one callback for an interview despite my IT knowledge and the fact that my BA is in writing. It's the classic catch-22: They all want experience...but how do you get experience if no one gives you a chance? :doh:
> 
> Have always considered Vegas as an option. Could supplement my income at the poker tables.


In my case, my first experience came from working underpaid for a very cheap-skate-ish software company that was used to hiring most of its developers and support staff directly from college in a relatively small market.

From there, I was able to find work at a bigger company. I seem to specialize being the tech writer hired by companies not used to having one and needing their documentation and doc processes organized and cleaned up.


----------



## escapist (Jun 17, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> Don't count on it, according to people I know it gets hot and humid during that time of year.



Yeah the Vegas monsoon season, lasting from July to September, really sucks. I remember one day it was 118-121(its a big city) degree's and cloudy/overcast. Vegas people tend to just stay inside, and drive in air-conditioned cars and got to air-conditioned buildings. At a 118 degree's its even hot sitting in the pool which is most likely more like 88 degree or hotter.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 18, 2010)

escapist said:


> Yeah the Vegas monsoon season, lasting from July to September, really sucks. I remember one day it was 118-121(its a big city) degree's and cloudy/overcast. Vegas people tend to just stay inside, and drive in air-conditioned cars and got to air-conditioned buildings. At a 118 degree's its even hot sitting in the pool which is most likely more like 88 degree or hotter.



Sheesh, hope the bash has air conditioned pools lol


----------



## BigChaz (Jun 18, 2010)

As of today it is official that I venture forth to Vegas. Jen shall be my guide to strippers, booze, food, and gambling. Maybe not the best strippers, but strippers nonetheless.


----------



## BigChaz (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm totally going to make a move on Jen, fyi. Hatas gonna hate


----------



## RJI (Jun 18, 2010)

If I was ever going to attend a "bash" it would have to be in Vegas! 

Maybe a BHM/FFA event at Escapist's place...


----------



## Zowie (Jun 18, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I'm totally going to make a move on Jen, fyi. Hatas gonna hate



I hate. I totally wanted her for myself.
Jen, why won't you love me?!
I need to stop drinking.


----------



## escapist (Jun 19, 2010)

RJI said:


> If I was ever going to attend a "bash" it would have to be in Vegas!
> 
> Maybe a BHM/FFA event at Escapist's place...



lol well I happen to know a few great caterers, I do know an FFA stripper who lives up the street. I wonder what would happen if I invited her hehehe, she is FFA after all.


----------



## escapist (Jun 19, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> I hate. I totally wanted her for myself.
> Jen, why won't you love me?!
> I need to stop drinking.



She loved me first dammit!


----------

